# Turtle People



## Rhyno47 (Nov 18, 2009)

So I have noticed that there is a huge difference between turtle people and other reptile owners. You have all seen the snake owner with tattoos and piercings. Most reptile shops and owners only have snakes lizards and spiders. They all kind of fit into the look at me I'm different for having this pet category. Now I would love to own a snake and lizard, I even one day want to be a herpetologist. But turtle people seem to be more down to Earth. I think that it takes some understanding to enjoy turtles. As animals go, from looking at them turtles seem dull and boring to others. But I think that we can see the beauty in small things and appreciate the huge yet oddly subtle personalities that these anapsids have.


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL I have geckos, lizards, snakes, turtles and tortoises at this point (not all of those in the plural mind)

I also have my nose pierced, 7 ear piercings, and one tattoo, soon to be two.

But I do notice a difference in personality among tort lovers...vs other reptile people.

Believe it or not, but I think I have noticed a general difference among Sully owners, vs RF owners, vs Greek keepers like myself!

Its a general stereotype that all reptile lovers are tattooed, pierced uneducated freaks. That's why most rescue organizations turn their noses up to reptiles, and why alot of places can't get grants. In the news you only ever see some badarse biker looking dude that wants to show off his big snake, but that is not how this community is! I've been to several shows now, and just in general, I have not met many that fit that type.


----------



## Shalon (Nov 18, 2009)

I have one tortoise and one crested gecko. I also have my ears pierced 4 times and have 6 tattoos. I have had my lip and nose pierced but recently had to remove those. So according to your theory of looks I should have snakes and spiders. I have no desire to own either of those and am happy to own my one tortoise and one gecko, even though the gecko is really my boyfriends...lol!
I've actually known more khaki pants/button down shirt wearing people that own snakes and spiders then I've known tattooed people that own them.


----------



## dmmj (Nov 18, 2009)

I have no piercings tatts or stuff like that (Although I do think girls with those are very attractive) but I did own a ballpython for 20 years and I miss her a lot. She was super cool, I named her monty (after monty python and before I knew she was a girl).


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm a guy in his "upper mid" 40's, A few tattoos, an old piercing, lifetime diehard motorcycle rider and wrencher, avid woodworker, baseball coach, family man with 3 kids, married to the same awesome woman for 25+ years, 2 dogs, former building contractor, now a very respectable job in the energy industry, hate suits, only wear jeans, shorts and tee shirts, barefoot whenever possible, dressing up to me is putting cowboy boots and a long sleeve shirt!

Sounds like I could go either way doesn't it? I'm not ready (or ever will) give up my tortoises for snakes and spiders. No offense to the snake and spider keepers here, I've just never seen the attraction. But that's just me.

I judge people not on how many tatttoos they have (which I love by the way), how many piercings, what color their skin is, what they do for a living or what they do in their spare time. I don't care what people look like. I judge people simply on how they treat myself and others. 

Sonny Barger, love him or hate him, is the former head of the Hell's Angels and a convicted felon. In my mind, he says it best in one of his books: "Treat me good I'll treat you better, treat me bad I'll treat you worse."


----------



## Rhyno47 (Nov 19, 2009)

I used that as a reference lol. I didn't mean everyone was like that, I was just pointing out the stereotype.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes, indeedy! We're one of a kind.


----------



## dreadyA (Nov 19, 2009)

I saw a new member introducing himself recently and he was a biker w/several torts!

And myself, well I have a total of three tattoos...and dreadlocks  I don't have a tort anymore (I still enjoy reading and being on the forum.)but ive had turtles since I was about 12&&. I love reptiles but just have a bigger thing for turts and torts!


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 19, 2009)

I got back into reptiles with Ball pythons....but MAN the tort bug bit me HARD. I love all three of mine to death.


----------



## Shelly (Nov 19, 2009)

I don't have any tattoos, but I do have this weird mole I'm a little worried about.


----------



## GBtortoises (Nov 19, 2009)

No that's cool, I knew exactly what you meant! I think some people like me, don't really fit a sterotype, that is what I was trying to say with all the things I listed. I have a shaved head and beard, always wearing sunglasses and some ratty old tee shirt. Even by my standards I'm sometimes kind of scruffy looking! When I pull over to get a turtle out of the road to keep it from getting run over I just know people driving by are looking at me and thinking "this crazed biker looking guy is either going eat that poor turtle or smash it"! Little do they know...
That's what's cool about reptile people in general, they come from all walks of life. Not like a treky convention! (No nerds were meant to be harmed by that statement).


ryanseiler said:


> I used that as a reference lol. I didn't mean everyone was like that, I was just pointing out the stereotype.


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 19, 2009)

I have seen both ends. The one petstore I used to frequent daily is ran by a bunch of peirced and tatted guys but they knew their stuff. Then I go back to when my famiy owned a petstore and my family is definetly conservative. I was told by a guy at my work who is studying psychology that people who tend to own exotic animals usually crave attention. He didn't mean it in a bad sense but people with tatts and peircings have to be somewhat ok with attention also. So maybe there is a link with that. I am a little bit of everything. Tattoos, peircings, but plained clothed and I drive a big 4x4. At the moment there is no room but I will own everything from torts to spiders and maybe a ferret or two. Being a girl people think I just want attention, no matter the trend this is what I like to do. Any animal and the outdoors.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2009)

Shelly said:


> I don't have any tattoos, but I do have this weird mole I'm a little worried about.



Is it shaped like a turtle?


----------



## Meg90 (Nov 19, 2009)

I think that attention seeking part is bull.

People get tattoos usually because they mean something...and I have personal reasons for my nose piercing...I didn't do it for a fad. 

I also own animals because I love them! Its like a tiny, personal zoo for me. I have a smidge of everything. I love watching their behaviors, and setting up habitats...its one of my favorite parts of a new addition. I'm stoked to do a bigger enclosure for Anouk. And when she moves up, Novalee prolly will as well.

I like exotics, just because. But I will admit, I am going to take my Tegu to the park next summer on a harness to show her off! Some things just draw attention where ever you go! And a 3.5 ft lizard I think, might be one of them!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 19, 2009)

I had to laugh...on the one hand you say:




Meg90 said:


> I think that attention seeking part is bull.



And then at the end you say:



Meg90 said:


> Tegu to the park next summer on a harness to show her off! Some things just draw attention where ever you go! And a 3.5 ft lizard I think, might be one of them!



But you're not seeking attention, right? LOL!!


----------



## reptylefreek (Nov 19, 2009)

We used to take our full grown Burmese Pythons to the park because it was the only place they could REALLY stretch out. One was 20 ft and the other about 11ft. I take my animals to the park all the time and I only get attention because I yell at people for letting their dogs run up on my torts or lizards. Careful Meg about unleashed dogs. My snake almost took out a little Pom because some lady had all 8 of her dogs off leash and this one got away. She wasnt even faized when I told her her dog almost got eaten. I agree about the attention part, I think its more curiosity first and then strictly love and the gain of knowledge that keeps me owning any reptile or exotic.


----------

